# Multiple Entry 1 Year Visa



## colinstr

Hi I'm looking a coming to Australia for a year on a Multiple Entry 1 year Visa some time in the future to spend time with my girlfriend and then go travelling from there using her place to stay in between our travels. Now she has been asking around about the visa I'm going to apply for was told to make sure it doesn't have the Code 8503 on it. What is this and is there a specific Visa I should be asking for when applying. Thanks.


----------



## missmontie

This is a 'no further stay' condition, which means that you are not going to be able to apply for any other onshore visas (eg a partner one) - any other visa you apply for will have to be offshore.

More information here: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 52b. Waiving Visa Condition 8503 - "No Further Stay"


----------



## jmcd16

What country are you from? If it is a low risk country, you can apply online for an ETA (for like 20.00 or something). That will allow you a multiple entry visa for 1 year, but you cannot work or stay for more than 3 months at a time.


----------

